# 300yd surf casts



## faroutfishin (Nov 10, 2005)

Steve here from Far Out Fishin headquaters. We are headed to the Outer Banks this weekend. Our beach house is in Avon, so we will be launching our cannons up and down the beach. With good winds we my break our 325yd record. We are welcoming anyone to come launch baits with us. We will be staying 1-2 weeks and then traveling North. Oue road plan is to fish the coast up to Delaware. Check out our faroutfishin web site.


----------



## StephenVa (Nov 11, 2005)

I'd like to try out your canon and am going to be staying in buxton nov 12th - 16th. Any way I can contact you to find out where you guys are so I can stop by?

[email protected]


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*Legality of cannon in Park*

Just for the sake of argument, I would check with the NPS before taking said cannon on beach. I do remember somewhere that someone else did it and was either heavily fined or arrested. Due to the no firearms in a national park rule or something to that effect.


----------



## faroutfishin (Nov 10, 2005)

*Park legal*

The shore shot cannon is powered by compressed air. If your on the beach you already have a compressor. 

If you want to meet us on our trip email to 

ATT: steve

[email protected]


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

you have got to be kidding with that price? you can easily build one, an air powered potato gun, for much, much less than 1299


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*doesn't?*

that thing require the bait to be frozen?

Cool idea, maybe, sounds more like a novelty


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I don't know.....*

IMO, it just wouldn't be fishing!  But to each his own, I guess. .....Hat


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Hat80 said:


> IMO, it just wouldn't be fishing!  But to each his own, I guess. .....Hat



Hat, agreed,(wouldn't be fishin) but if your already using a yak to reach farther than you can cast (as some do) might be another option


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I'm old school myself.*

I still cast my baits out. Hell, thats 1/2 of the surf game.  



Surf Cat said:


> Hat, agreed,(wouldn't be fishin) but if your already using a yak to reach farther than you can cast (as some do) might be another option


When I do go chunk'in, I use a real boat. Thats another game, not surf fish'in! ....Hat


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Hat80 said:


> I still cast my baits out. Hell, thats 1/2 of the surf game.


Agree with Hat - there's nothing like muscling up, getting that testosterone going and loading that heaver trying to hit it past that 2nd bar.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Enjoy the ticket it is not legal on Cape Hatteras National Seashore which includes Avon... Projection devices of any kind are ilegal...JAM


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Well I guess that*

popped the salesmans bubble.   Lets get back to real fishing! ....Hat



JAM said:


> Enjoy the ticket it is not legal on Cape Hatteras National Seashore which includes Avon... Projection devices of any kind are ilegal...JAM


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*yep*

a salesman.jerz


----------



## faroutfishin (Nov 10, 2005)

*NICE People*

Thanks fellow surf fisherman. As for Park rules, I will have to find out first hand. The bait caster allows my dad who is disabled to surf fish on his own again. Try to take away his quality of life, forget it. STEVE F.O.F


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

faroutfishin said:


> Thanks fellow surf fisherman. As for Park rules, I will have to find out first hand. The bait caster allows my dad who is disabled to surf fish on his own again. Try to take away his quality of life, forget it. STEVE F.O.F


Hey Steve, sorry about Dad and all, but there AIn't no such thing as free advertising, and ya hop on here this month promoting a $1,000 plus gizmo, well pay for it, don't not SUPPORT the site register and promote your own stuff, me rather
keep my 75 yard good cast and toss 8nb8 all day long, even if it means go from four rods to two.

Me, ya got the yakkers, all cool, ya got the shoot the bait and weight with a cannon, cool too, but this is what I want, swing and fling, and hope. If ya been around a bit longer, you would know, many of us are freinds and fellow "surf fishermen" and women, but come on, ya gotta pay to play!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Cannon*

Ya need a cannon for only 300 yds,,,,LOL salt


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I dunno about that gizmo. Neat idea. I'd like to watch those guys shoot that thing off a few times. Maybe see if I could shoot my buddy Chapa in the a** with it. 
From the video on the web site, it doesn't look like the bait is going out 300 yards. And the small spinning reel attached to it??? Not a 300 yard reel - at least not with 17lbs. test or more. 
Then again, I could be wrong. What do I know? I couldn't slow the video down enough to really get a look. 
Well, I know one thing. This thread did do it's job - it took me to the FOF web site.


----------



## faroutfishin (Nov 10, 2005)

*Gone Fishin*

I know the video is bad. I hope to update that while fishing this week. Steve

Tight Lines FOF


----------



## Blues Brother (Jul 18, 2005)

I'd better be catchin' some nice fish if I were to pay that $1,299.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

*Faroutfishin*

I think your idea is great. The price will be restrictive to most anglers. However I would check with the park service before using this on the beach. I think you will find there is a law concerning your device.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Is that contraption big enough to put NS4D in?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

HC56 I don't think his head will fit in it. Maybe a foot or hand.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

i agree newsjeff no way that was 300yrds!!!!!!!!!
it looked liked large braid on a medium size spinning setup. looks like a 175yd spool to me.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I don't think you could see the splash on a 300 yard cast. Not a splash like the video shows anyway.


----------



## faroutfishin (Nov 10, 2005)

*Your right!*

The cast on the vid is 150-175yds. There will be a major update upon the return of this trip. I'm hoping to see 400yds rip off the spool. steve 86


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

Can you say "spam", boys and girls.

Sure you can.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

oops


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

yeah looked liked it to me.(175yrd). glad to no i was right>  to give you credit though 175 with weight leader and "real" bait is a darn good heave. id love to play with that thing. but i wouldnt drive from tybee island to see it.wish it was 100 bucks or so i would by one just for entertainment. you get it goin 400yrds with weight leader and "real" bait and i might pay 200 for it. i could see a 400yrd cast possibly increasing your chances of catchin fish in the right spot.and it would be a darn cry easier than a yak.does it work with a baitcaster or spinning tackle only?????????? can you use different kinds of bait say a whole blue crab????what is the lead limit or bait size limit????what about hook???? what size hook will it hold???what would be the difference in distance between 4 and bait and 8 and bait????will it even work with 8oz. and a whole crab?????or is it a shrimp launcher with an oversize weight?????? or is it a crab launcher with to small a weight?????theirs more to fishin than how far you cast my man!!!!!!!


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

faroutfishin,

I certainly admire your creativity, but I've got to be honest and say that I think if you're going to hawk your item on this board that you should at least become a supporter, or even better call Sandflea to arrange to have an add running. I think you sort of back-doored this thing, maybe intentionallly, or maybe just an oversite on your part.

For me, I'm old school. I really hope we don't see the day when there are bazookas lined up on the beach to launch baits.

JMO

Walt


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I'll lay odds that those gizmos will interfere with the the plovers and oyster catchers ability to live and breed in tranquil habitat


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*launcher*

Hey Walt D. I am with you. Can you see this: Nice morning, all the shooters lined up fishing, then along comes a tourist with his first day and his first cannon.... OMG ... tangles and casting over ya are bad enough, but to have em shooting at ya!!!!!!! me, I'll take the old school with you... salt


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*something else to consider*

With 300 +yd of line out, just how much of that line is going to be laying on the sand. IF you are out past the bar and deep enough it is easy to imagine a lot of line laying across the bar and becoming prone to abrasion. Also are you going to be able to keep up with a large fish that takes you down the beach. How many tangles in a crowd?

Reason I ask is we did "yak" out some baits into the surf this spring and encountered these very problems due to having so much line out.

Granted if you could do it from a pier where you are elevated far enough to keep your line form rubbing in the sand you might be ok, but from the surf we experienced break off after breakoff due to the abrasion of the line.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*As I said before,*

I'm old school and will stick with casting my rods! Most of us here know that this gizmo is a novelty item at best! Those that don't know it are going to be hard pressed to spend a $1000+ dollars to fish with this thing.

faroutfishins launcher has not been well received here on P&S at all. That translates to no sales and he just as well move on. With that said, it's time to let this go and go do some real fishing! See ya on the sand with rod in hand! .....Hat


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Hat80 said:


> I'm old school and will stick with casting my rods! Most of us here know that this gizmo is a novelty item at best! Those that don't know it are going to be hard pressed to spend a $1000+ dollars to fish with this thing.
> 
> faroutfishins launcher has not been well received here on P&S at all. That translates to no sales and he just as well move on. With that said, it's time to let this go and go do some real fishing! See ya on the sand with rod in hand! .....Hat



Ahh shoot Hat...they ain't went public ,yet.....I know yuur just trying ta buy up all there shares...Yah, greedy old SOB  

Then again I hope you weren't planin on usin it as a $1000 BONG


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Ahh shoot Hat...they ain't went public ,yet.....I know yuur just trying ta buy up all there shares...Yah, greedy old SOB
> 
> Then again I hope you weren't planin on usin it as a $1000 BONG


----------



## fxal (Feb 26, 2005)

I don't much like the idea sitting here at my keyboard but ask me again on the fifth day of a 6 day trip that we ain't done sh//.


----------

